# Kezek



## Radványa (2008 Január 4)

Azt mondta egyszer a kicsi kéz a nagynak:​ 

-Te hatalmas kéz, szükségem van terád, 
mert nélküled szinte semmit sem érek. 
Éreznem kell a tenyered melegét, mikor 
felébredek és mellettem megjelensz. 
Amikor éhezem és táplálékot adsz, és segítesz, 
hogy megragadjak valamit és felépíthetem apró ajándékaim. 
Velem vagy midőn járni tanulok, s hozzád futok, 
ha félelem gyötör. 
Kérlek, ne hagyj el maradj velem!​



S a nagy kéz így válaszolt a kicsinek:​


-Te kicsi kéz, szükségem van terád, 
hogy belém kapaszkodj és megragadj. 
Hadd érezzem kedveskedésedet, mert 
érted kell kezet fognom sokakkal, 
de játszani és mosolyogni sem tudok, 
csak veled együtt, mikor átölellek, 
s veled 
együtt felfedezem újra a világot, a csodálatos, kicsiny dolgokat.
Hadd érezzem jóságodat, azt, hogy szeretsz, 
veled együtt tudok ma kérni is, és hálát adva 
megköszönni dolgokat. 
Légy mindig velem, erősítsd a kezem!​




Gerhard Kiefel: Két kéz​ 



[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Olyan képeket gyűjtsünk itt össze amelyeken a kezek fejeznek ki valamit![/FONT]​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 10)




----------



## janoe (2008 Március 24)

Bébi a kézben.


----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Április 19)




----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Április 19)




----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Július 26)

A.


----------



## fri50 (2008 Július 30)




----------



## marisza (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)

*óvó kezek*


----------



## Radványa (2008 November 7)

Gyóni Géza: 

*Kezek beszéde*


A kezünk titkos beszédét érted-e?
Hogy vallanak a hajló keskeny ujjak,
Mikor búcsúzó kézfogás alatt
Egy percre összebújnak.

Az enyém - tüzes lüktető erű -
Beszél: "szeretnék gyónó csöndes este
Hajad közt hálni, míg lázasmohón
Ajk ajkat keresne.

S halántékodtól hófehér bokádig,
Míg mámorban remegve botorkálok,
Én simogatnék gyönyörű szemedre
Édes asszonyi álmot."​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Tündy86 (2008 December 16)

Kéz korlátot markol,
hogy le ne zuhanjon.
A kéz nem nyúlik,
a lélek nem nyílik. 
Megint kéz.
Most üres hintát lökdös.
Súlytalanul nem leng a hinta,
se hintba, se palintba.
Csak bénán zötyög, lötyög. 
Kéz most körömmel kaparja 
fehér tányér hajdani ékét
langyos, moslékszagú párában. 
A kéz most szemet dörzsöl,
párnát puffaszt,
nyakig húzza a paplant,
lekapcsolja a villanyt.
A kezek nem álmodnak.[FONT=&quot]<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:150pt; height:209.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Olika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://m.blog.hu/ja/janedoe/image/kezek.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->
<!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 31)




----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 3)

*Kezek...*

Jó meleg férfi kéz...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 4)

*Fogadd el...*


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 2)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 12)




----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Április 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 19)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 21)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 25)




----------



## mezitlabb (2009 Május 19)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Május 29)

az élet nem csak babakézből áll
az óvó összetartozó kezek





 Munkában meggyötört





Mindjárt hozzáfogfok


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Május 29)

Egymásra talált kezek





Segélykérő kezek


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Augusztus 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Augusztus 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Augusztus 13)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 26)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 26)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 30)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 11)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Kéz a sivatagban


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 16)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 16)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 16)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Szeptember 17)

Kezek..... és lábak.


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 20)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 20)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 1)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 16)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 16)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 16)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 16)




----------



## elke (2009 Október 17)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 19)




----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 19)

Elnézést de ezek is kezek


----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 19)

*Vicces kezek*
csak hogy ne legyünk már olyan komolyak és unalmasak


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 21)




----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 24)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/30689094/" title="Careful affection by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/22/30689094_5472cedba8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Careful affection" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

​


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 25)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/88848752/" title="Hands by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/15/88848752_3db8eed9fc.jpg" width="500" height="374" alt="Hands" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Jégkirálynő (2010 Február 27)

Egy MŰVÉSZ keze... és felhangzik a MUZSIKA


----------



## Jégkirálynő (2010 Február 27)

Gyengéd kéz...


----------



## Jégkirálynő (2010 Február 27)

Gyengéd kéz egy pici kézzel...


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/105827638/" title="Master and disciple by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/54/105827638_3a77fd19b6.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Master and disciple" /></a>


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 28)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Július 28)




----------



## elke (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Augusztus 15)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Augusztus 27)

Édesanyám keze.


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Október 9)

*Kézzel...*

x


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 15)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Január 16)

Kis és nagy kézművesek...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## elke (2011 Január 17)




----------



## elke (2011 Január 17)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 21)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 21)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 23)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 23)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 25)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 31)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Február 9)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Február 12)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 17)




----------



## livingstons (2011 Február 17)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Február 17)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Február 17)




----------



## livingstons (2011 Február 17)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Február 17)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Február 17)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Február 17)

kezek


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Február 18)

_Zenélő kezek_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 6)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 10)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Április 6)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Április 12)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 23)

*Kellemes Ünnepeket!*


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 10)

A verset a képpel együtt találtam..

„ Nagyon szépen kérlek titeket, szeressétek az öregeket!
A reszkető kezű ősz apákat, a hajlott hátú jó anyákat.
A ráncos eres kezeket, az elszürkült sápadt szemeket.
Én nagyon szépen kérlek titeket, szeressétek az öregeket!...”


----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 10)




----------



## hegyipatak (2011 Szeptember 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)




----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

Teremtés


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

szeretet


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

imádság


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

bizalom, remény...


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

státusszszimbólum


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 16)

munka


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

diagnózis


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

gyógyítás


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

szorgalom


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Január 19)

a művészet három ága


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)




----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 26)

.


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Január 26)

.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 3)

Családi fotó...


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 3)

még zene....


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Február 3)

holtomiglan-holtodiglan ...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

Dreaming...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

a biztonságos anyai kéz...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 29)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)




----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 8)




----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 8)




----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Július 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 21)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 25)

*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 November 2)




----------



## Radványa (2012 November 4)

Köszönöm az új képfeltöltéseket, hogy gyarapitjátok a topikot!


----------



## Radványa (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Radványa (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Radványa (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Radványa (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Radványa (2013 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Radványa (2014 December 6)

1


----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)

2


----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## Radványa (2015 Február 22)




----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)




----------



## hegyipatak (2016 Október 25)




----------



## tornando (2016 November 19)




----------

